# Ediie's pond journal



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hey guys,

heres my pond that ive been working on the past coulpe of weekends, ill be filling her up tomorow, so fingers crossed, the dimensions to it are, length:1500mm, width:800mm, depth:400mm, ive used GP cement and sydney sand for all the cementing and for the flooring, i also used chicken wire to hold it all together, for the waterproofing ive used bondell and silasel mixed with water and GP cement, i painted the waterproofing on with a paintbrush aswell, ive just used brick for the outside and render them for strength and for the finishing touches i will be putting sandstone along the top and making a waterfall on the end, i also will be adding great plants, so hopefully all will go will. here are some pics.

this is the first pic i took, we decide to remove all the cement on the floor because we hadnt put any chicken wire down,


and now here are the photos after finishing cementing and waterproofing,

























and now the equipment i used









ill be posting the final product when im finished, post your comments and tell me what you think, 

cheers eddie


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

aye,

this is a pond i just built yesterday, took me around 3 hours, im not sure what im putting in it yet but im happy with how it turned out, only cost me $12, cheapeast pond ive ever made, I will be adding lots of plants very soon,at the moment i have duck weed, some drfitwood and some other plants in there


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm getting errors


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep. photobucket says it was removed.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

ok, so tomorow ill be filling her up! yay, ive finished the sand stone top and will have almost finished, ill give it a good clean in the moring aswell,


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I was wondering if you were going to plumb it for filtration or water falls? Anyhoo, did you wait until the cement cured before painting it? And are you going to fill that one end with fill dirt? Oh I see the Jasmine's a blooming (you'll be fishing that out). All in all looking good.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

mr.dark-saint said:


> I was wondering if you were going to plumb it for filtration or water falls? Anyhoo, did you wait until the cement cured before painting it? And are you going to fill that one end with fill dirt? Oh I see the Jasmine's a blooming (you'll be fishing that out). All in all looking good.


yer mate, ill be having a waterfall going into it, ive got a small leak witch is easy to patch up so all good there, ill also be putting sand in the bottom, lol what do ya mean by fill dirt lol inform me

cheers eddie


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

so how much did that cost? I was looking at building a pond.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

umm all up mate around say 60 buxs?? depending on your cement and waterproofing, i used old bricks i found around the house, and just went to my hardware store and bought the rest, i used 2 bags of cement and 6-8 sand to do it all, i think a liner is better and cheaper but i dont like the look of them so i went for the concret, the liner ponds are alot easier to make aswell, what type of pond where you going to make?


cheers


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

gday, heres my $12 pond finished with the fish in it, the fish in it are 4 black moores and 2 commets i cant get any pics of em yet but ill post em,

heres the pond









pond and the start of my bonsai 









bonsai









and pond....









cheers let me kno what u think of it


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i like it eddie its effin awsome great work


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

nice. You should add a shishi odoshi if you're going to have bonzai


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Eddie Would GO said:


> lwhat do ya mean by fill dirt lol inform me.


Fill dirt is dirt to fill in the empty hole . Basically filling the sides of the wall for holding it in place.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

ummm i just render the walls, is that what you mean?


----------



## Pictorial_place (Sep 25, 2006)

Great Work Eddie! Excellent work down there! I wish i have that much space in my house for it!


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hey,

here are some pics of the fish in the pond in the back yard, i cant get any good shots of them, they are to busy swiming freely =) and enjoying ther new tank, so heres some pics


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

i built a pond before for 2 grand... then my parents decieded we should move... i was really pissed.... i spent my whole summer on it and GONE!... but i cant wait to build another


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hey guys,

ive just added all the fish and plants this moring and taken some pics of the finished pond!!! tell me what u think

















the dog already in there having a drink

















cheers eddie


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

some more pics

















cheers eddie


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

do you have any filtration on this?


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

nah mate but i will be getting a pump and just make a lil water fall to pump the water around


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

looks good...inexpensive and efficient..i like it


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome pics!! Hope it can only get better!

Maya


----------

